# CPU Cooler for core i7 870/LGA1156



## IamMrH (Sep 5, 2011)

Hello ppl,

Here is my temp readings of my Core i7 870 (without OC).Min temp are at idle and the max temps are while gaming. 

*lh5.googleusercontent.com/-NSrOTxL04yE/TmO2TEJpSuI/AAAAAAAAAG4/dnSyjO7bLs8/s800/Temp.PNG

I want to get a CPU cooler and here are my options.

1.Cooler Master Hyper N620: In their website and in product details of Shopping sites they havnt mentioned LGA 1156 Will it attach with LGA 1156 ?

2.Cooler Master V6 GT : Will this fix in my NZXT Gamma cabinet. I am using Gskill ripjaws 2x4GB Ram.And planning on 2 more in future.

3.Cooler Master Hyper 212 + : Is this enough if i plan to OC a little in future ? As of now i dont plan to OC it but may be when i am planning to move on to other processor i may OC it.And i want to be a saferside.


Budget can be upto 3.5k.initially it was 2k but i believe in good investment so i raised it to 3.5K.lso please tell me the best price for each coolers.i live in bangalore.So SP road or Online shopping is my option.

Here is my config.

*lh5.ggpht.com/_iak7rFIVf3o/TNREIgSWupI/AAAAAAAADNo/iEZ-yhRlRDk/s550/sig.jpg



Spoiler



Core i7 870
GAH57MUSB3
8 GB (4 GB x 2) Gskill 1333 Mhz
WD Caviar Black 1 TB +  Seagate Barracuda 1TB
ATI Shappire 5850 1GB DDR5
Corsair 750W
Altec Lansing VS4121
Fans: 1 + 4 CM fans
NZXT Gamma
Microsoft Comfort Curve
Microsoft Optical Mouse
Benq G2420 24"
Win 7 64 bit
Internet Service Provider:ACT



Thank You.

why does every post needs mods approval ?


----------



## asingh (Sep 5, 2011)

^^
Till 10 posts that provision is there. To cut back spam.


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 5, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Till 10 posts that provision is there. To cut back spam.



Cool... thanks

any suggestions related to my query ?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Sep 5, 2011)

+1 for N620.hyper 212+ is n620 only but with one fan less and don't have led.but if you want you can add another fan to 212+.than spending 500 for fan you better go with n620.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 5, 2011)

Cooler Master Hyper 212+ @1.9K


----------



## Tenida (Sep 19, 2011)

*Noctua NH-U12P SE2* @3.5k. will be the best choice.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 19, 2011)

^^ Wil it fit inside NZXT Gamma?


----------



## Tenida (Sep 19, 2011)

^^Yes.It  will fit easily.


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 24, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^Yes.It  will fit easily.



Thank You.

I am planning to get NH-C12P SE14 or NH-C14.

NH-C12P SE14 - has a Clearence of 44mm for the RAM 
NH-C14 - Has a clearence of 38 mm for the RAM.

But my ram is of exactly 40 mm as mentioned in their website.I want to know that the 40 mm size is the size after installing in that slot or size of the product ?

which one gives better cooling NH-C12P SE14 or NH-C14 (without the bottom fan if theres a prob with the RAM.)


----------



## asingh (Sep 24, 2011)

^^
Total height of the product. With out it slotted in. Fan on the HSF is better.


----------



## IamMrH (Sep 24, 2011)

asingh said:


> ^^
> Total height of the product. With out it slotted in. Fan on the HSF is better.



What will be the size after inserted in the RAM slot ? same ? lesser ? or more ? I have a clearence of 38mm with both fans. just the 2mm difference.



*update*
Got my answers here. just in case if anyone searches for the same query in future.

*review-images.clunk.org.uk/cooling/noctua/nh-c14/IMG_1420.jpg


----------

